# Whippet Wagon



## Carlton (Jun 21, 2018)

Has anyone seen a Whippet wagon before?  The only information that I can find is a picture in an ad from Simmons Hardware Co. from St. Louis (Keen Kutter was one of their famous brands).  It must have been their answer to the Hamilton Greyhound wagon since a Whippet is like a small greyhound dog.  I love that marketing tatic!!!!  Does anyone know the value?  It's in great condition.  I usually use ebay as a guide but there are not any out there!  Thanks for your help.  Sorry about the pics . . . not sure how they got rotated.


----------



## Casper (Jun 22, 2018)

Sorry, I don't have any info or value to add but.....Dang !! That is a nice original wagon !!


----------

